# Pen Collection Tool



## joeatact (Jun 1, 2007)

Once before I asked for anything else that one might need to track with there pens. Here is a screen shot of what I am using at present. If anyone else can think of something else please let me know. Ask questions also. Another part of the program tracks all my purchases and other expenses plus suppliers and their info.








Full size image HERE: http://tinyurl.com/2cwleh


----------



## polarbear1 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats awesome, you spent some time on that program, If thats an excel spreadsheet i would be willing to buy a copy


----------



## Dario (Jun 1, 2007)

Interesting...can you share more info about your system?


----------



## Mikey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow! that looks really nice!


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jun 1, 2007)

very nice, would like a copy if possible


----------



## mdburn_em (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice,
My money's on a database of some type.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mdburn_em_
> <br />Very nice,
> My money's on a database of some type.


My money is on Microsoft Access!  Are you interested in selling or sharing?


----------



## TomG (Jun 1, 2007)

Totally Sweet!  I would use that for sure if available.

Tom


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 1, 2007)

That's a good looking tool; did you build the Access DB and code it yourself?


----------



## carverken (Jun 1, 2007)

I dont see anything that you have forgotten other than the mentioned expenses and purchases.  Not to kick the horse carcas but I too would be interested in the program in whatever format its in.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks great!!  Maybe add the refill type.  It seems like I'm always searching for what refill a certain pen takes.


----------



## sfines (Jun 1, 2007)

A copy of that app would be really handy... if the source were available I'd be willing to help contribute bug fixes and features, too.


----------



## RKing (Jun 2, 2007)

I am the others I really like what you have done, what program and can a person with limited computer knowledge get this done? or can we but a copy?
Bob at RKING10085@aol.com


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 2, 2007)

Joe, you did a great job. I would be interested in buying a copy.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks like it is in Access. 

I'd be interested in taking a closer look at it.


----------



## lwalden (Jun 3, 2007)

Interested in knowing more about the availability of this tool, as well.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 8, 2007)

Anybody ever hear more about this?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Joe, What's up, lots of folks have replied to your post.  I'll ask my question again.... Are you interested in selling or sharing?

George


----------



## Dario (Jun 8, 2007)

George, 

I even emailed him and got no response.  I think his silense means he is not sharing/selling.  If that is his decision, I can respect it but wish he would say/post so.


----------



## joeatact (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello everyone I am sorry for not getting back sooner but took some time off.

The program is written in a data base program and would be complied into a stand alone program. I would gladly sell copies of it. As before if I have missed anything let me know. At present I am cleaning up the interface and entry forms to be more user friendly. Also suggestion on what type of reports others would be interested in generating from the data base. Included in the one I am presently using is my expense tracker where I enter all my receipts. I could also down the road add inventory tracking.

During the week I will set up some pages on my website for more details on the program with screen shots. Again sorry for the delay getting back here.

you can send me emails joe@trade80.com directly.


----------



## joeatact (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello all as promised I have started to compile information on the pen database on my site.

http://tinyurl.com/ys2svo

Is the link to the starting page. All questions, suggestions are welcomed. I can add you to my email list of current updates as they are finished.


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Jun 13, 2007)

ok..I have lots of questions!  I use a similar program for my eBay sales, so I REALLY like this for Mike's pens IF he'd use it hahaha  Anyway... here goes with my questions:

Date of sale- -- show or inventory/phone order included?  And what about a "sold to" entry-- for those we can track with checks or credit card sales.  Could possibly compile a mailing/email list from such?

Or does location mean where it sold or is for sale?

Might be trivialâ€”but weâ€™ve been trying to track who buys what at the showsâ€”Female for Male, Male for Self, Female for Self, etc etc  would that be too trivial to add under the sale tab?
The additional information window could be a little larger, so you wouldnâ€™t have to scroll.  I suppose the â€˜trivialâ€™ info I just mentioned could go there, but wouldnâ€™t be included in any calculations, if the program does that.


How many different â€˜statusâ€™es are there&gt;?

And does the program figure the final cost- taking out total cost of pen and labor?  Not sure how it would work, but part of a total pensâ€™ cost is the cost of a showâ€”would you enter show fees and incidentals to get a montly, quarterly or yearly total of your profits?  I suppose a seperate window for shows would be nice- with fee costs, accommodations, gas, food, etc.  what would be REALLY nice, would be est. attendance, weather conditions, promotions & such!  But again, all that could be added in the additional info window- perhaps if you add a show menu, leave a space there--as it'd also be nice to have contact info there as well.  the more I think of a show page-- I am also thinking of a drop down for number of pens sold, average cost, accessories, orders taken, etc

How about a page entry for orders? Again-- going back to having contact info & such in the program.   

I dated a tax attorney who told me (after viewing the program I use) that it would stand up to an audit (I HOPE he wasn't lying lol)-- as with each item I entered, I post where I purchased it and for how much-- and that program calculates my final cost, after all ebay fees & such.   It can be printed out for each item & that is what the auditor would want.  I had asked him about it, after I mentioned so many of my items came from yard sales & such-- with never any paper receipts. Altho it would print a page for EVERY single item-- he said they LOVE paper--so it'd work just fine.  Having a program like this for pen sales if it could calculate the same-- would be PERFECT for keeping up with your final profits-- altho I'd guess most wouldn't really want to know b/c they often put in more than they get out-- at least at the beginning! LOL

Let us know if you need a beta tester!
Connie


----------



## joeatact (Jun 16, 2007)

Have posted updates to http://tinyurl.com/ys2svo on progress of data base. Anyone else like to be put on the email to keep up with the updates 
email me here with your email address joe@joespens.com


----------



## joeatact (Jun 21, 2007)

Have made some changes havent had time to post to my site yet. Biggest news is I will have a demo ready for download in the next couple of days. I will post as soon as its finished. Since this is my own time project my regular job keeps me busy. The demo will be what I am currently using and not the finished project. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## joeatact (Jun 24, 2007)

6/24/07 15:30

Just posted latest changes to database program. Line is http://tinyurl.com/ys2svo or you can go to my website.
 Demo Program will be available late tonight or tomorrow. Program will let you get a feel of how it works. Remember its still set up for my needs and I can customize it to other needs also. I made many changes to make it more user friendly to others that now I must even re-enter or update newly laid out pages! I plan to add a sales tracking module and am working on my expense module. Price of software will follow. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## joeatact (Jun 25, 2007)

As promised

Here is a link to the demo of my pen program. http://www.joespens.com/images/database/DemoPenBox_vRC1.exe

If that doesn't work you can go to my website and access the database page. The link is at the bottom of the first page.

Remember this is a demo of what data I am using. You can do what ever with it but cannot save any data. Upon starting the program again data changes you made will be gone.

Any suggestions welcome. You can switch the view so table is on the bottom. 

Direct you questions to joe@joespens.com


----------



## Pompeyite (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Joe,
Thanks for sharing your programme, I liked the demo programme a lot, and look forward to seeing how it developes with the alterations.  I might be tepted into purchasing the final product, if you get around to selling the programmes.[8D]


----------



## joeatact (Jun 29, 2007)

Just added some new functions to the pen data base. To check them out goto http://www.joespens.com/penboxdatabase.htm

Thanks

Joe


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Jul 1, 2007)

I would also be interested in copy if available for sale or share.


----------



## joeatact (Jul 1, 2007)

Did some work on the database this weekend. Am working in a inventory function to keep track of pen kits on hand. About got it working. Added some other features that I use like acrylic blanks info. What I need next is a list of bushing sizes to update the bushings sizes in the bushing database.
Here is a current picture of the pen page.




There is a demo program online but its not current with these changes yet. Will update it when I am sure these changes are running smoothly. Prices and other info is on my site. Click on the picture of the database. Let me know if you would like on the daily update list.

Joe


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 12, 2007)

Joe,
I sent you an email, but my email program is messing up and not all of my emails are going out and some is not coming in. So I thought that I should just try and post here.

I am getting used to the demo, and am finding that I can probably make it work for us.  But I have a few questions.

1) Is there a way that we could add other things, or are you planning too? We also make salt &pepper mills and perfume atomizers, and plan to add a few other items along the way. I would like to be able to track them in the same software, but have them separate like you have the pens &  bottle stoppers.

2) When you mark a pen sold on the pen info page does it automatically transfer into the "sales tracker", but also stay in the inventory list just marked as sold?

3) Will there be more updates? If so should I wait to purchase or will the updates be an extra charge?

I really like this program and think it would/will be a very useful tool for our business.

Thank you 
Dawn Dodd


----------

